
Ionic OCR demo - matiastucci
https://github.com/matiastucci/ionic-ocr-example
======
j_s
Screenshots please, people! (Video probably could've been a .GIF and thus
embedded in the README.)

------
Hydraulix989
It's not THAT impressive. ocrad.js is just Tesseract, an ancient OCR engine
from Google (EDIT: originally from HP).

For bounded-length sequences of small alphabet sizes (e.g. digits 0-9 only),
it's possible to use a convolutional neural network to get human-level 98+%
accuracy (see Google's street view house numbers paper).

Even for general purpose OCR, I personally built an OCR engine from scratch in
2013 using convolutional neural networks and cuDNN that readily beat Tesseract
and was competitive with ABBYY (both use ad hoc methods). Character-level
segmentation and classification (with distractors) can get you pretty far with
enough training data.

It did take me 6 months of time though, and I had some help along the way...

~~~
pilooch
tesseract 4 comes with LSTM and pre trained models.

~~~
avmich
[https://github.com/tesseract-
ocr/tesseract/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/tesseract-
ocr/tesseract/blob/master/README.md)

"The latest stable version is 3.04.01, released in February 2016."

Was version 4 ever released?

------
rememberlenny
This is a application of ocrad.js [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/antimatter15/ocrad.js](https://github.com/antimatter15/ocrad.js)

~~~
matiastucci
yup, that's what the readme says

------
siliconc0w
You can also use
[http://tesseract.projectnaptha.com/](http://tesseract.projectnaptha.com/)

~~~
bijection
In fact antimatter15, who made ocrad.js, is a coauthor of tesseract.js!
Javascript OCR is a small world.

------
partiallogic
I will jump on this project as an example of PWA using ionic2, thanks

~~~
matiastucci
great! happy coding

------
WalterGR
Does this do layout detection?

